# Converting freshwater to saltwater



## reza_p (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi dear friend
My fresh water aquarium how complete its nitrogen cycle in 1 year ago and i want convert it to salt water aquarium and i want to know i must waite to complete its nitrogen cycle again or not.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

yes, when you convert to saltwater your tank will need to cycle again...also do have the equipment to start saltwater or is it just an idea right now?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I did that once, you will need a good saltwater filter, possibly a new light or bulb, if you get certain fish then you will need sand for the bottom, aquarium salt (not table salt), and you will need live rock if you want a FOWLR tank.


----------

